# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] Η λύση σε πρόβλημα σε οθόνη ViewSonic VE700 LCD Monitor αναβοσβήνει το led λειτουργία

## atrwtoss

Όταν είδα την κατηγορία αυτή ε λέω αυτό πρέπει να το βάλω http://technewsingreek.blogspot.gr/2...l#.U7AtG9LbL6c

----------

